# Its been almost 4 months since we lost our Jazzy...



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wanted to check in, its been a spell...On the 15th it'll be 4 months since we had to make the hardest decision of our lives...I don't know if this sounds wierd or not, but I just paid off the balance of the cost for having to do so today...It closes a chapter, I suppose...We miss her, we think about her every day, and I'm glad to know that she is back home with us and we can "visit" with her whenever we want...Our foster dog (who we did in fact adopt as of late, so now he is OUR dog,) is doing wonderful and he certainly has helped in our healing process...It's amazing the impact our GSD's have on our lives, isn't it?


----------



## sandee396 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, it's been a year since I lost my Doberman to DCM, had to put him down at 5 years of age,not a day goes by that something doesn't remind me of him, we decided that since dobes are so prone to that disease, we actually lost 4 to DCM, that we now have a German Shepherds, hoping they have a long life ahead.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have my dog in the dining room on a shelf in a pretty tin. Food was his obsession so I thought he would like it in there.... It's been a long time since we had to put him to sleep but they remain a part of us forever. 
A friend of mine recently lost her 10 month old GSD and she had some of her dog's ashes put in some kind of a special key ring. She feels better knowing that her baby girl Eva, is always with her, just as she was before she got hit by a car.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

They certainly leave a huge hole when they leave us. I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------

